# Best of 2022



## Marlingardener (Dec 24, 2022)

One of the best things about 2022 was finding and joining this forum. The information, helpful suggestions, and general kindness here is refreshing.
So, I thank you all and hope the coming year treats you all very well.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 24, 2022)

For me, the Best of 2022 is having my DH on the road to recovery.
(oh, and y'all here at DC have been a blast for me now for over 8 years now, mahalo!)


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 24, 2022)

For me, it has been visiting family and friends when the mood strikes.  Taking care of myself and my loved ones.  Preparing for things that need to be done.  I've not had that kind of freedom in...well...ever.


----------

